

Hacking away on travel - hashpipe
http://www.banjarey.com/what_travel_concern

======
varunbansal84
Is this similar to Hoppr???

~~~
hashpipe
I actually don't know what Hoppr is..I guess nobody does until they launch !
As far as I know they are converting big travel data into relevant data, and
so are we planning to..though our approach is different (as far as I know)..

